# Going through it as well



## caliguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, my fiance and I split up. We called off the wedding. I moved out of the state from her a couple weeks ago. It has been absolute hell. Every muscle in my body has hurt day in and day out. I feel like I am living an nightmare.

It's a long story. But I am here to support others and get support to try and find a reason for this happening to us.


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you alone where you moved? Did you both discuss the move prior to calling off the engagement?


----------



## caliguy (Jun 8, 2010)

I live with my father at the moment while I get my life back together.

Yes we had it all planned out. Our relationship started heading downhill bad a few months before. I approached her and said that it would be better for us to just get the separation over with rather than dragging it out.

I still wish with everything in my heart that we were together. Every day is like a nightmare. I go back and forth between unbearable pain and numbness.

We had talked about just being apart for a while, straightening things out, then getting back together down the road. But yesterday she just flat out stopped talking to me when I asked if that was still a possibility. It's been hard enough being apart, now I have to face the facts that we will never be together again. It's tearing me apart


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

It is good to know that you have someone there with you, for the alone time is really difficult.

I understand the pain and the feeling that you are being torn apart, but you need to know that it will pass in time. Being on this website has dulled some of the pain for me, and my hope is that helps you as well.

A friend gave me great advice, it was painful to hear, but helpful non-the-less. I hope it helps you with the pain.

Everyday all you can do is get up and put on foot in front of the other and start to down the path of your life, with every step the pain you felt in the morning and the day before gets further behind you.


----------

